# Older dog



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My Buddy and Chloe sleep alot. Buddy is approximately 12 1/2 and Chloe will be 11 on Dec. 6th. He take Thryoid medications and Arthrytis medications too. They love going to two dog parks. One has a place for them to swim. They are both very good in the cars. They walk and run in a fenced in backyard too. It doesn't sound like you should be worried from what you wrote. My Goldens used to meet me at the door when I would come in. Now I find them resting in their open crates very often. They are both slowing down and I have taken them for checkups. Seems like it has to do with the aging process.My Goldens are both Therapy dogs and I take them to various facilities. This helps to keep their minds active. You might want to consider having your dog tested to be a Therapy dog.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I wouldn't be overly worried about his sleeping unless this is a significant behavioral change. At 12, it's not that unusual.

Is the heart murmur newly diagnosed? Some of the meds may slow him down a little too. Have you asked the cardiologist? I would.

My Chance has a heart murmur too. It's congenital so he has always had it since a puppy. He had to have surgery to correct a displastic valve but the murmur will always be there.

Chance lives a full life but isn't what I would call a high-energy dog. I would call him laid back. Chance also loves the car and is my constant sidekick. When at home, he sleeps a lot too. He has always been like this. I don't worry. Sleep is restorative. 

It sounds like you have the right approach with Pom. Taking him to the park in the car gives him the double-pleasure of a car ride and a walk in the park. If it makes him happy, this is good for his overall health and immune system.

Personally, I wouldn't switch him to a raw diet at his age and having a heart condition. At least check with his cardiologist first. If you decide to switch, Chance eats Wellness Core (grain free) kibble and canned. He LOVES the kibble. If you do decide to switch Pom's diet, switch slowly so it doesn't disrupt his digestive system. 

I had to laugh about the marrow bone. I brought one home to Chance years ago and he looked at it, then at me, as if to say "What am i supposed to do with THAT?!". Last time I did that.

Since Pom is on some serious meds, don't hesitate to contact your vet if you are concerned about something. You are Pom's advocate and it's better to err on the side of caution. The vet may even adjust Pom's meds based on your feedback. Check out any and all questions until you;re satisfied with the answer.

Hugs to Pom.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Older dogs like to sleep a lot. There's nothing at all wrong with mixing up the food to keep it interesting. You can cook boiled chicken, add steamed broccoli and other good stuff. As long as he's getting enough protein. Mix in some yummy stuff with his dog food. Pour some chicken and/or beef broth. Things to make it smell good. Food and exercise routines can get boring. Keep it interesting.

At our dog's advanced ages (mine's also 11 or 12 years old) their eyesight and hearing diminish, but their sense of smell is still strong. Keep it interesting and watch for tail wags. I put different things in different parts of the bowl, like you'd lay out a dinner on a plate for yourself. Watch him sniff around excitedly. He's like in his 70's in human years. Food and walks are the highlights of their lives. Glad to hear someone interested in keeping their dog happy and interested. Go to new places. Stimulation is important. They say older people should play puzzles to keep their minds sharp.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I forget what they are, but the tube-like digestible "sticks."


Bully sticks? Nutritious. You can guess what they are (hung like a ....). Dogs seem to love them.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol, I just cannot bring myself to buy bully sticks for my dogs. :
I am so surprised you men don't mind .

Anyway, I agree, there is nothing wrong with letting an older dog sleep and it seems like you are doing the best you can for your little guy. If he enjoys the park, go for it. He will let you know when it is too much and being so little, you can easily pick him up and carry him. 

Good luck!


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> Lol, I just cannot bring myself to buy bully sticks for my dogs. :
> I am so surprised you men don't mind .
> 
> Anyway, I agree, there is nothing wrong with letting an older dog sleep and it seems like you are doing the best you can for your little guy. If he enjoys the park, go for it. He will let you know when it is too much and being so little, you can easily pick him up and carry him.
> ...


Thanks but he's not too thrilled to get picked up!  He makes a bit of a noise when he's picked up..... Something like, "uhhhhhhh' .... lol! I can't quite express it in typing it out. But, he turns around so his back is facing me when he knows I want to pick him up. He does that at the car. It's very cute, huh?  He doesn't seem to mind too much when I pick him up, though. 

I think he has just been tired some days. Also, I noticed one of the prescriptions, Benazepril has a warning, 'may cause drowsiness.' I never noticed that before. Does anyone here have any knowledge or familiarity with that prescription? 

I think the side effects for humans are headaches and coughs but I didn't think it could cause drowsiness. I was wondering if I should contact the vet and ask whether that is always on there. 

But, he was very active yesterday. I took him in the car and stopped at two parks and a school! I also got him a pig's ear that he went to town on for quite a while. He didn't want to stop! LOL! 

Thanks for all the replies. Sometimes, it's good to get some feedback and info from someone else. I asked the vet and they just wanted him in for $300 worth of tests.  I want to take him in for an exam eventually, soon, but it is nice to see what others think.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Older dogs like to sleep a lot. There's nothing at all wrong with mixing up the food to keep it interesting. You can cook boiled chicken, add steamed broccoli and other good stuff. As long as he's getting enough protein. Mix in some yummy stuff with his dog food. Pour some chicken and/or beef broth. Things to make it smell good. Food and exercise routines can get boring. Keep it interesting.
> 
> At our dog's advanced ages (mine's also 11 or 12 years old) their eyesight and hearing diminish, but their sense of smell is still strong. Keep it interesting and watch for tail wags. I put different things in different parts of the bowl, like you'd lay out a dinner on a plate for yourself. Watch him sniff around excitedly. He's like in his 70's in human years. Food and walks are the highlights of their lives. Glad to hear someone interested in keeping their dog happy and interested. Go to new places. Stimulation is important. They say older people should play puzzles to keep their minds sharp.


Thanks! This is really good info and advice.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie is on no meds and is 13. She sleeps a lot too. She has a heart murmur as well and now she has started "hiding" we NEVER see her, even when the treats come out. I just hope she's not telling me something.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

AcesWild said:


> Moxie is on no meds and is 13. She sleeps a lot too. She has a heart murmur as well and now she has started "hiding" we NEVER see her, even when the treats come out. I just hope she's not telling me something.


How come she's not on any meds? 

You have a large house and so she lies down in places where you don't see or find her right away? Is that what you mean by hiding?

I was advised here to keep my dog's mind active and I think it was good advice.

Do you ever buy digestible bones or at least something like pig's ears? I am not used to buying things for a larger dog. When we had Shepherds, we didn't know anything and now I know way more than before. I buy a 'pig's ear' and my Pom loves this. He goes to town on them! I try to get him things he gets excited about and then take him outside or give him a treat and when he's up, take him out. 

You might want to take Moxie to the vet if she is not excited about anything, such as going outside (for walks) or receiving treats.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

BenP said:


> How come she's not on any meds?
> 
> You have a large house and so she lies down in places where you don't see or find her right away? Is that what you mean by hiding?
> 
> ...


Aceswild - I agree with BenP's advice. It's generally not a good sign when a dog hides or finds an "out of the way" place. I would defintely contact your vet to see what the he/she recommends.


----------

